# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Movie puzzle

## MI CORAZON

Them ta bejme keshtu si puzzle. Merrni nje foto nga nje film, edhe postoni nje katror te vogel si fillim. Pastaj  , po nuk u gjet ( sigurisht qe nuk do gjendet...lol ) postoni katrorin e dyte e me radhe te tretin, te katertin...Ne vend te katroreve mund te perdoren edhe figura te tjera gjeometrike.  :shkelje syri: 

P.S. Mos e filloni me qiell!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Them ta bejme keshtu si puzzle. Merrni nje foto nga nje film, edhe postoni nje katror A vogel si fillim. Pastaj  , po nuk u gjet ( sigurisht qe nuk do gjendet...lol ) postoni katrorin e dyte e me radhe te tretin, te katertin...Ne vend te katroreve mund te perdoren edhe figura te tjera gjeometrike. 
> 
> P.S. Mos e filloni me qiell!


Jepe shembullin e para. Dhe o "burra" mas teje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ok, po e filloj une e para! Ju mund ti beni kuadratet me te vogla, une kaq durim kisha.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Temë shumë argëtuese është por ja që nuk di se si merren pjesë fotoje dhe sillen këtu...
Klm

----------


## PINK

i kujt valle te jete ai gjoks me lesh ?  E Kora ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> i kujt valle A jete ai gjoks me lesh ?  E Kora ?


Uaaaa, me ve ne dyshim edhe nderin ti mua? Nje gjoks me lesh di une, jo 100   :shkelje syri: 

lol  e vura easy, vetem qe te kuptoni se si do te jete loja. Gjithashtu ishte e vetmja foto qe kam  ne kompjuter... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Uaaaa, me ve ne dyshim edhe nderin ti mua? Nje gjoks me lesh di A, jo 100  
> 
> lol  e vura easy, vetem qe te kuptoni se si do te jete loja. Gjithashtu ishte e vetmja foto qe kam  ne kompjuter...


Jo mi sta vura fare ne dyshim. I Jack Nicholsonit eshte. Dhe une e njoh, e jo me ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Temë shumë argëtuese është por ja që nuk di se si merren pjesë fotoje dhe sillen këtu...
> Klm


Beso, une ta them si priten fotot, por ti mos ju fut asaj pune, se eshte humbje kohe. Pastaj ty ne te kemi si ujin e paket. Na shkruaj ndonje poezi dashurie, se i ke te mrekullueshme.

----------


## PINK

Une e kam parasysh kete lojen. Kur te shkoj ne shpi do ju postoj nje foto, dhe tamam puzzle.  Jo si kjo vetem 1 cope qe vuri Kora. Puzzle, do vej shume copeza ne te njejten kohe, qe ta gjeni. Beni durim deri atehere, ose kush te doj le te vazhdoj deri atehere. Next, pra. lol

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Them ta bejme keshtu si puzzle. Merrni nje foto nga nje film, edhe postoni nje katror A vogel si fillim. Pastaj  , po nuk u gjet ( sigurisht qe nuk do gjendet...lol ) postoni katrorin e dyte e me radhe te tretin, te katertin...Ne vend te katroreve mund te perdoren edhe figura te tjera gjeometrike. 
> 
> P.S. Mos e filloni me qiell!


E dashur MI CORAZON së pari kërkoj të falur për ndërhyrjen. Loja po më pëlqen shumë dhe si ide është e mirë. E keqja qëndron se titullin e ke vënë në gjuhë të huaj. Fjala "puzzle" në gjuhën shqipe i bie "gjëzë", prandaj titullit më mirë do t'i shkonte emërtimi "*gjëzë me fotografi* " ose edhe vetëm: "lojë me fotografi".
Kërkoj falje prapë për këtë ndërhyrje.
P.S. Edhe unë do të marr pjesë në këtë lojë duke sjellë ndonjë gjëzë fotografi.
Respekt,

----------


## MI CORAZON

Me vend eshte nderhyrja juaj Gi de Masha, por nuk isha shume e sigurte si i themi ne shqip atyre copave te vogla me figura qe kur i bashkojme behet nje e tere.

----------


## Besoja

> Beso, une ta them si priten fotot, por ti mos ju fut asaj pune, se eshte humbje kohe. Pastaj ty ne te kemi si ujin e paket. Na shkruaj ndonje poezi dashurie, se i ke te mrekullueshme.


Ahahahahahhaha...për kënaqësinë tënde,do postoj një tani tek faqja ime...flm!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Me vend eshte nderhyrja juaj Gi de Masha, por nuk isha shume e sigurte si i themi ne shqip atyre copave te vogla me figura qe kur i bashkojme behet nje e tere.


Të feleminderit që nuk më shave. Unë që nga ky cast do të kem respekt për ty dhe do të të kem në konsideratë për një vajzë shumë të edukuar e të kulturuar.

Tash për gjëzën. Nëse nuk na jep ndonjë program më të lehtë si punohet kjo lojë do të jetë e vështirë të realizohet. Une¨do të bëj përpjekje për ta sjellë një dhe do ta sjel, por e do që do të më marrë shumë kohë.

----------


## broken_smile

Jacku-Chinatown

Eshte loje e bukur por ama e veshtire per tu gjetur me kete metode..them ta shoqeroni foton me ndonje sugjerim qe mos kthehet ne mission impossible.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Në të ardhmën do ta bëj një me 16 katorë. Ju do të kërkoni një numër, unë hap një katror dhe kështu kush e gjen i pari.

Gjejeni pra kush fshihet pas këtyre mustaqeve?

----------


## projekti21_dk

po këtu                        ?

----------


## projekti21_dk

e këtu               ?

----------


## BOKE

> Në të ardhmën do ta bëj një me 16 katorë. Ju do të kërkoni një numër, unë hap një katror dhe kështu A e gjen i A.
> 
> Gjejeni pra kush fshihet pas këtyre mustaqeve?


Them se eshte Naim Frasheri.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Them se eshte Naim Frasheri.


Të lumtë BOKE të lumtë. Naimi i madh është pra.

Gjenjini edhe 2 të tjerët

----------


## PINK

Kjo tema eshte per filma!!

----------

